# gstreamer No sound

## Sindbad

Hallo, ich habe gstreamer installiert mit folgenden plugins:

Mit Opera : base good meta 

Spaeter kamen dazu:

bad ugly gst-plugins-ffmpeg  /gst-plugins-mad gst-plugins-x264

Ich kann aber keinen sound abspielen: zb mp3 mit gst123 geht das abspielen aber ich hoere nichts.

parole will nicht starten, weil er u.A. ximagesink nicht laden kann.

```
gst-inspect-1.0 | grep sink               

udp:  udpsink: UDP packet sender                                   

udp:  multiudpsink: UDP packet sender                              

udp:  dynudpsink: UDP packet sender                                

multifile:  multifilesink: Multi-File Sink                         

debug:  testsink: Test plugin                                      

autodetect:  autovideosink: Auto video sink                        

autodetect:  autoaudiosink: Auto audio sink                        

inter:  interaudiosink: Internal audio sink                        

inter:  intersubsink: Internal subtitle sink                       

inter:  intervideosink: Internal video sink                        

debugutilsbad:  checksumsink: Checksum sink                        

debugutilsbad:  fpsdisplaysink: Measure and show framerate on vide 

sink                                                               

tcp:  tcpclientsink: TCP client sink                               

tcp:  tcpserversink: TCP server sink                               

tcp:  multifdsink: Multi filedescriptor sink                       

tcp:  multisocketsink: Multi socket sink                           

playback:  playsink: Player Sink                                   

gio:  giosink: GIO sink                                            

gio:  giostreamsink: GIO stream sink                               

app:  appsink: AppSink                                             

coreelements:  fakesink: Fake Sink                                 

coreelements:  fdsink: Filedescriptor Sink                         

coreelements:  filesink: File Sink 
```

Weiss jemand, was ich dazu installieren bzw aendern muss?

Danle

----------

## firefly

funktioniert audio überhaupt? (sind eventuell ein paar kanäle/Regler gemutet?)

----------

## mrsteven

Aus irgendeinem Grund fehlt in deiner Ausgabe das ALSA-Modul:

```
alsa:  alsasink: Audio sink (ALSA)
```

Vermutlich weil media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa nicht (richtig) installiert ist.

----------

## Sindbad

Habe es grade nochmal emerged, alsasink taucht wieder nicht in gst-inpect auf.

Das Eigenartige ist , das zb in Opera der sound ueber gstreamer funktioniert, auch das youtube abspielen.

auch gst123 bringt bei mp3 folgende Ausgabe, allerdings keinen sound:

```
Playing file:///...(georgegershwinpianoroll)chineseblues.mp3

                                                                                

Title   : Chinese Blues -5-1916         Artist  : George Gershwin (piano roll) 

Album   : The Gershwin Plays Gershwin:  Genre   : Other                        

Codec   : MPEG 1 Audio, Layer 3 (MP3) ( Bitrate : 160.0 kbit/s

Time: 0:00:15.34 of 0:02:09.71             
```

----------

## syn0ptik

Du habe sound mit?

```
speaker-test -c 2 -D default
```

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, würde deine beispiel.mp3 Datei denn zb mit mplayer oder vlc fehlerfrei abspielen, also mit hörbaren Sound?

Zu der gstreamer Geschichte: Sind eventuell benötigte USE-Flags nicht passend gesetzt? Poste am besten mal die 

```
emerge --info gst-plugins-meta:0.10 gst-plugins-meta:1.0 opera
```

 Ausgabe.

----------

## Marlo

Hallo Sindbad,

die gst-plugins sind nicht so ohne.

Erstens sind diese Namen wie mp3 ja nur Container, in denen auch

etwas anderes stecken kann.

Zweitens gibt es beim updaten via portage einen bug.

Unten siehst du, das ein emerge -NDuva world nichts ergibt,

eine genaue Nachfrage über  emerge  $(qlist -IC media-plugins/) -pv

dennoch 3 Programme ergibt, die in einem neuen slot installiert werden wollen.

 *tux ~ # emerge -NDuva world wrote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Und drittens hast du dir mit bad, ugly, ffmpeg und mad die zur Zeit problematischten

plugins ausgesucht. 

Beim plugin gst-plugins-meta sollten schon die Use-flags ausgereizt werden, um die Inhalte der verschiedenen Container auch abspielen zu können.

mfg

Ma

----------

## Josef.95

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Zweitens gibt es beim updaten via portage einen bug.
> 
> Unten siehst du, das ein emerge -NDuva world nichts ergibt,
> ...

 

Hm nein, das ist schon ok so, und kein Bug.

Beachte das einige dieser Pakete (zb gst-plugins) in zwei Slots verfügbar sind, und je nach Paket die richtige Version benötigt wird.

Im opera-12.15_p1748.ebuild wird zb explizit Slot :0.10 verlangt:   *opera-12.15_p1748.ebuild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> GSTRDEPEND="
> 
> ...

 

Wenn du nun mit deinem emerge $(qlist -IC media-plugins/) -pv daher kommst, und sagst baue mir alles installierte was media-plugins im Namen trägt neu, dann wird portage standardmäßig die höchst verfügbare freigeschaltete Version nehmen - sprich in deinem Beispiel dann gst-plugins-meta:1.0 , anstatt wie im opera Ebuild gefordert aus Slot  0.10

So kommen deine 3 [ebuild NS ] zustande :)

So ist das übrigens mit allen Paketen die in mehreren Slots verfügbar sind - sprich beim manuellen rebuild muss man aufpassen, und den richtigen benötigten Slot mit angeben.

----------

## Sindbad

Ich habe den u.A. gstreamer 1.0.  und media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.0-r1   aber von einigem beide Versionen.

zb gst-launch, ..inspect, ..discover, ..typefind

----------

## franzf

gstreamer ist geslottet, 0.10 und 1.0 sind inkompatibel. Da einige Pogramme noch nicht auf gst-1.0 portiert wurden, wirst du so lange auf noch beide slots installiert lassen.

gst-launch etc. sollten aber die Version im Namen haben, also "gst-launch-1.0" und "gst-launch-0.10".

Und zeig uns bitte, mit welchen USE-Flags gst-plugins-meta gebaut wurden (siehe Post von Josef.95)

----------

## Sindbad

Hallo, jetzt bin ich wieder aus dem Urlaub zurueck und habe die USE-Flags von gstreamer-plugins-meta:

```

r   media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta:1.0::gentoo 1.0-r1 to ::installed replacing 1.0-r1

    -X -a52 -aac -alsa cdda -dts -dv -dvb dvd -ffmpeg -flac -http -jack -lame -libass -libvisual -mms mp3 mpeg 

ogg -opus -oss -pulseaudio -taglib -theora -v4l -vcd -vorbis (-vpx) -wavpack x264 build_options: symbols=split 

-dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: target
```

sollte ich X,  alsa, und fuer mp4 den x264 aktivieren?

----------

